# Newly described bacterium living in Caribbean mangroves growing up to 2 centimeters



## eternal_noob (Feb 26, 2022)

Largest bacterium ever discovered has an unexpectedly complex cell. 






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 27, 2022)

I'll ask the bartender for _Thiomargarita magnifica_ next time I've had one too many. 

Joking aside: amazing. Thanks.


----------

